# USC MFA in Screenwriting Applicants 2018



## Jaida Rukiya (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey everyone, so after getting over the anxiety of having submitted an application that could drastically change the rest of my life I'm curious to meet those people that could become my fellow cohorts and also share this stress inducing journey as we wait on admission decisions. 

A little bit about me: 
USC is my dream school and actually the only one I applied to. I have always been a writer but fell in love with screenwriting in college, I'm mostly interested in feature films and interactive media. Most of my favorite films are Japanese


----------



## snoopdog (Jan 16, 2018)

I was looking for this thread! Thank you for creating one! 
USC is my dream school as well. I re-applied to the screenwriting program this year after getting denied last year.
USC is the only screenwriting program I applied to this year. I also applied to Chapman and NYU for filmmaking. 

This is always the most anxious time of the year. It's still a couple weeks away to hear from USC, though can feel the nerves dropping in. 

Anyone else applied to USC and/or other programs?


----------



## ngs091 (Jan 16, 2018)

I submitted to USC, UCLA, AFI, NYU, Boston College, and the University of Miami....


----------



## MacAndEs (Jan 17, 2018)

Ayyyy, a board has been made for USC! I'm tempted to make the UCLA one.

Either way, I'm anxious as hell to hear back from any of the schools I applied to. Based on what I read in last year's forums: UCLA sends out interview requests around now, then USC does in the beginning of February.

Note that USC admits some students without an interview so don't feel like you're out just because you don't get an email or phone call.


----------



## Dorothy (Jan 18, 2018)

USC was one of the schools that I applied to. @MacAndEs I didn't realize USC did interviews at all for applicants.


----------



## MacAndEs (Jan 18, 2018)

Dorothy said:


> USC was one of the schools that I applied to. @MacAndEs I didn't realize USC did interviews at all for applicants.


They do do interviews from what I read in last year’s threads.


----------



## Riki Tiki Tavi (Jan 18, 2018)

“John Wells Division of Writing for Screen & Television review committee places considerable importance on the autobiographical character sketch, story ideas, writing samples, portfolio list and letters of recommendation during the application review process. There are no admission interviews. The committee ensures that all applicants are judged equitably by limiting evaluation to the items listed.”

Other SCA departments do admission interviews, for sure, but the John Wells department explicitly doesn’t for fairness’ sake.

Just wanted to let you guys know, I wouldn’t want you worrying over an upcoming interview that’ll probably never come! We worry enough as it is.


----------



## MacAndEs (Jan 18, 2018)

Oh thank god, sorry for creating disarray. I guess those interview posts were from other departments.


----------



## Kira (Jan 18, 2018)

Riki Tiki Tavi said:


> “John Wells Division of Writing for Screen & Television review committee places considerable importance on the autobiographical character sketch, story ideas, writing samples, portfolio list and letters of recommendation during the application review process. There are no admission interviews. The committee ensures that all applicants are judged equitably by limiting evaluation to the items listed.”
> 
> Other SCA departments do admission interviews, for sure, but the John Wells department explicitly doesn’t for fairness’ sake.
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know, I wouldn’t want you worrying over an upcoming interview that’ll probably never come! We worry enough as it is.



No interview for USC, but everyone who was accepted to UCLA (for Fall 2017) did have an interview.


----------



## Septopus7 (Jan 19, 2018)

Hey everyone:

Excited for the "fun" of waiting around for acceptances/denials again! I too am a second time applicant, although I'm going into this year's scuffle with shall we say mixed expectations.

On the one hand, I think the samples I submitted this year are quite a bit better than the first time. My mind was more clear this year, and I played it less safe, ultimately choosing to submit stories that were more interesting and unique. HOWEVER, I am something of an idiot, and ended up writing a huge portion of it the day applications were due. In fact, I didn't even get a chance to read through the second half of my 10 pages before I submitted them. I refuse to read them now out of fear for the typos and mistakes that could potentially be in them. This is in contrast to last year, in which all my material was picked through literally dozens of times, and had very minimal errors.

So my material this year is better on a creative level, but I have to imagine less refined on a purely fundamental level. It's an annoying spot to be in, ESPECIALLY when you know all it would have taken was a couple of read throughs to clean things up...if they are flawed to begin with, of course. Once again, I haven't reviewed the material I submitted so, for all I know, they could be flawlessly written. But considering my track record, I doubt it.

In any case, I've spilt my guts enough. What about the rest of you? Any war stories from the application phase? How are we all feeling about our application packets this year?

*UPDATE: I purposely submitted this comment without reading through it first. In these three paragraphs alone, I had three typos and misused words. Yeah...I'm screwed! *


----------



## MacAndEs (Jan 19, 2018)

Septopus7 said:


> Hey everyone:
> 
> Excited for the "fun" of waiting around for acceptances/denials again! I too am a second time applicant, although I'm going into this year's scuffle with shall we say mixed expectations.
> 
> ...



I feel like I was way too calculated in what I submitted this year for my packet (it's my first time applying to USC). I'm like halfsies on my material. For the autobiographical sketch, I relayed my story in the third person (which is pretentious but some of my professors loved it). The two creative challenges were off for me. I did a gay AF one for New Year's stuck elevator based on my own experiences (different names) then a weird "bugs took over the world" one for the two people stuck in a place one.

I thought my most challenging one was too first world problems-y and melodramatic and my writing sample was shaky.

BUT... my letters of rec were solid and killer and personal. 

I think they prioritize creativity and candor (that's what a friend of mine who got in 3 years ago told me) so I worked off those guidelines but I'm so worried my optional stuff (like the finaid essay or the script pieces for that section were stronger than my actual stuff)


----------



## Michel Lichand (Jan 19, 2018)

I had the same worries as you, Mac.

The first scene I wrote about a depressed 2016 meeting a devilish 2017 in the elevator, and for the other scene I wrote about a couple where one of them is a special agent with the mission to kill the other before he leaves the house. Tried to go for dramedy in the first one and comedy in the second one.

In retrospect, maybe not as creative, but I tried to be as enthusiastic as possible and convey my love for the medium through my writing.


----------



## MacAndEs (Jan 19, 2018)

The first one sounds pretty neat! As does the second! I think you'll be fine!


----------



## Michel Lichand (Jan 19, 2018)

MacAndEs said:


> The first one sounds pretty neat! As does the second! I think you'll be fine!



Thank you! Luckily we'll meet each other in person once we both get accepted!


----------



## MacAndEs (Jan 19, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> Thank you! Luckily we'll meet each other in person once we both get accepted!



Hahaha! I hope we do both get accepted and meet up! USC is such a dream school for me, so many of my writing idols have graduated from the program and school!


----------



## Dorothy (Jan 19, 2018)

@Septopus7 it was interesting to read your comparisons of what you submitted last year compared to this year. I am sure your second go around really made a difference in your packet. Try to be positive. Maybe there aren't any typos to be worried about.  

@MacAndEs I am sure that the advice you were given about creativity and candor made a difference in your creative challenges. I follow someone who went to USC in the screenwriting program. When I was preparing my writing samples she just so happened to release videos and actual material from her samples and sketches. Her sketches were written like a fictional short story. Without reading her samples I understood right away why she was admitted. 

Instead of trying to recreate her writing style, I followed her instinct to take a chance with the written material. I wrote essays, one as a creative nonfiction essay and the other as a more lyrical piece. For the elevator scene, I wrote about an angel and a demon meeting in an elevator for a fun scene filled with banter. For the following challenge I really took a chance and wrote about an older and younger siblings at home during a heated black lives matter protest. I tried my best with the financial aid samples, writing something intended to be bilingual. My materials were diverse but I have no idea how they will be received. I tried my best and that's really all we can do, right?


----------



## Septopus7 (Jan 19, 2018)

Yeah, to comment on the whole originality thing that @Michel Lichand brought up: It's tough. On the one hand, you want to be as creative and unique as you possibly can in order to get the committees attention. On the OTHER hand, you don't want to get too weird with it, and risk losing the reader or, even worse, your very own plot/themes/characters.

And, on the detached yet important third hand...these people have probably read many thousands of short scripts that are all tackling the same creative scenarios (Elevator story, two hander story, etc.) As much as I would like to think my basic concepts are new and unique...It's likely that SOMEONE at some point wrote something practically the same. My elevator story was a drunk talking to his past self in a mirror. My two-hander was about a girl and her dog. It's likely these basic ideas have been written about by applicants in the past, if not THIS VERY YEAR. There are only so many ideas, after all. So rather than focus solely on how unique I could be with the concept, I figured the execution (i.e. the way I set up the scenes, the dialogue between the characters, etc.) would best sell me as a strong candidate.

...That being said, as always, I have to preface this on the fact I am a failed applicant, and 95% having no idea what I am talking about. But, hey, if I didn't have my own philosophies on what to aim for when writing these, I probably would have gone
 crazy long ago.

On a related not, your elevator story sounds fascinating, @Michel Lichand. Are they like human personifications of the year going at it, or like metaphorical beings or something ? Are they actually called "2016" and "2017" in the script? Just the pitch alone left me curious, so that's probably a good thing!


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello everyone!

I’ve been constantly lurking these board since last December when I started working on my applications. I just got the courage to post and I’m happy that we are in this boat together, even if it is a rocky one!


----------



## MacAndEs (Jan 20, 2018)

@Dorothy That is true, all we can really do is do the best we can and hope someone bites.

@GoAndLoveSomeMore That we are. Wow, you started your work so early! I started preliminary work with my materials back in July!


----------



## Michel Lichand (Jan 20, 2018)

Oh, thanks for the compliments, @Septopus7 . To answer your question, they were personified, and I tried to cast 2016 as a somewhat tragic figure who couldn't control the events that happened during her tenure. I quite liked the final result.

If it helps, I ended up writing the Scholarship essay on the day I submitted my application. It was a two-pager about how I saw a lot of paranoia and tendencies towards xenophobia coming from the older side of my Jewish family and how that might have been a reflection of the military dictatorship in Brazil. I was running against the clock and didn't get a chance to refine it, but I was okay with how it ended up.


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Jan 21, 2018)

@MacAndEs Feeling prepared makes me less nervous... and yet I still am! 

It's so fun seeing everyone's prompt ideas! How did your ten page writing samples go, everyone? I found it so hard to find what best represented me!


----------



## Michel Lichand (Jan 21, 2018)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> @MacAndEs Feeling prepared makes me less nervous... and yet I still am!
> 
> It's so fun seeing everyone's prompt ideas! How did your ten page writing samples go, everyone? I found it so hard to find what best represented me!



I sent the first ten pages of a pilot I wrote about the creation of EPCOT Center, a project that revolutionized and almost destroyed the Disney company at the same time.

I'm quite proud of it. Shows some of my skills. Unfortunately this was before I realized my Final Draft removed all of my (CONT'D) and so neither the 10 pages nor my scenes have them. Which suuuuucks, such a rookie mistake!


----------



## Septopus7 (Jan 21, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> I sent the first ten pages of a pilot I wrote about the creation of EPCOT Center, a project that revolutionized and almost destroyed the Disney company at the same time.
> 
> I'm quite proud of it. Shows some of my skills. Unfortunately this was before I realized my Final Draft removed all of my (CONT'D) and so neither the 10 pages nor my scenes have them. Which suuuuucks, such a rookie mistake!



For what It's worth, the use of "CONT'D" is a very tiny thing, to the point that I've heard many screenwriters don't even use them. And while I do, I tend to take a few out depending on the context, ESPECIALLY when I'm writing a scene between just two people (a.k.a. all of my USC application stuff.) In a situation like that, It's kind of understood that the characters are continuing the same conversation, so what's the point of adding A dozen "CONT'D"? Just clutters the page up.

This is a common complaint in modern scriptwriting, so I wouldn't worry too much. They'll probably just assume it was a stylistic choice. And besides, if the decision between letting you in and not letting you comes down to a parenthetical decision, then I think we're ALL doomed!


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Jan 21, 2018)

@Michel Lichand I think you'll be fine! Content is king and your content sounds super interesting! I bet the research for that was wild!


----------



## MacAndEs (Jan 21, 2018)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> @MacAndEs Feeling prepared makes me less nervous... and yet I still am!
> 
> It's so fun seeing everyone's prompt ideas! How did your ten page writing samples go, everyone? I found it so hard to find what best represented me!



My ten page sample was the opening to a Sci-Fi script I wrote about Area 51 and discovering aliens



Michel Lichand said:


> I sent the first ten pages of a pilot I wrote about the creation of EPCOT Center, a project that revolutionized and almost destroyed the Disney company at the same time.
> 
> I'm quite proud of it. Shows some of my skills. Unfortunately this was before I realized my Final Draft removed all of my (CONT'D) and so neither the 10 pages nor my scenes have them. Which suuuuucks, such a rookie mistake!



You should be fine! Formatting won't kill you!


----------



## Kira (Jan 21, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> Unfortunately this was before I realized my Final Draft removed all of my (CONT'D) and so neither the 10 pages nor my scenes have them. Which suuuuucks, such a rookie mistake!



I actually turn that feature off. Most of the time my dialogue does not require CONT'D when Final Draft puts it in automatically. It may actually make you look less of a rookie.

Good luck  LA is waiting!


----------



## Michel Lichand (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks folks. If y'all are interested in doing a script swap, I'd actually really like some feedback for my next draft of that script, and seeing what some people think of the first 10 pages might be interesting.


----------



## Septopus7 (Jan 22, 2018)

I would be down for a script swap, @Michel Lichand. Of course doing so would require me to look at my samples again (included the unedited ones), which is a pretty harrowing concept


----------



## Michel Lichand (Jan 22, 2018)

Septopus7 said:


> I would be down for a script swap, @Michel Lichand. Of course doing so would require me to look at my samples again (included the unedited ones), which is a pretty harrowing concept



I know how it feels! I was pretty proud of my writing sample back when I submitted it but I've also improved a lot since then and feel kinda _uggggghhhhhh._

Here it is, by the way. I hope everyone enjoys it. And if I come back to a rude awakening, hey, there's always a chance to improve next year!


----------



## Septopus7 (Jan 22, 2018)

Oh and, for the record, my ten pager was the opening for a short script concept I've been mulling on for a while. Basically, about a guy who works at a company responsible for death in the world, but who secretly dreams of being a famous tap dancer. You know, that old gem. Part office satire, part character introspection, all high concept. Compared to my last sample in the application (which was a simpler, dialogue sparse revenge drama more in the vein of David Fincher), thought this one showed off my voice more. 

Really had fun writing it, though kind of got out of hand with the world building. Was really hoping I could tell the whole thing in the 10 page limit, but realized it would have to be a bit bigger (my goal is 20 to 25 pages) to accommodate the whole story. So I only submitted what I had time to write before the deadline. Reached ten pages, although my apprehension at looking at it again has put finishing the rest of the story on pause. Really hope to soon, though.


----------



## Michel Lichand (Jan 22, 2018)

I know what you mean @Septopus7 . I was thinking of doing the same thing and specifically writing a ten-page first act or something like that from a pilot idea I had (basically 'Friends in 2117'), then I realized I would need more pages for it to accurately display what I was going for and decided to get the first ten pages of something I had already finished and improved.


----------



## Septopus7 (Jan 22, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> I know what you mean @Septopus7 . I was thinking of doing the same thing and specifically writing a ten-page first act or something like that from a pilot idea I had (basically 'Friends in 2117'), then I realized I would need more pages for it to accurately display what I was going for and decided to get the first ten pages of something I had already finished and improved.



You never realize just how little space you have to write until the moment you start writing, huh? At first 10 pages seems big and inviting, and then you get to the bottom of the first page and realize you haven't even introduced the main character yet! And by Page 5, the reality starts to set in...you're still on Act 1, after all!


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Jan 22, 2018)

@Michel Lichand Wow!!! I love it so much!!! It had me smiling three lines in. I’m serious. Ugh! I hope you get in. I really do. If nothing else, because I selfishly really want to see that on the big screen someday.  

@Septopus7 Ooh that’s really cool!!! I’m grabbed just by that concept, honestly. I think you really have a shot. It’s so creative and unique! Correct me if I’m wrong, but it sounds almost Lynchian in a way! 

I actually ended up rewriting the first ten pages of one of my features to fit in so I had a big ol’ cliff hanger on the last line.


----------



## Michel Lichand (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks! 

Hey folks, I remember reading on the "How to Apply" page that the application for SCA Scholarships would open on January 4th, yet I distinctly remember doing a scholarship essay during my application back in November. 

So what do I have to do? Is there a link I'm missing? Is it off limits to international students?


----------



## MacAndEs (Jan 24, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Hey folks, I remember reading on the "How to Apply" page that the application for SCA Scholarships would open on January 4th, yet I distinctly remember doing a scholarship essay during my application back in November.
> 
> So what do I have to do? Is there a link I'm missing? Is it off limits to international students?



I'm pretty sure that that the supplementary stuff we did on the SlideRoom was essentially our application for SCA scholarships (at least based on the fact that we had done all of those things on that form). I'll check again though.


----------



## Michel Lichand (Jan 24, 2018)

MacAndEs said:


> I'm pretty sure that that the supplementary stuff we did on the SlideRoom was essentially our application for SCA scholarships (at least based on the fact that we had done all of those things on that form). I'll check again though.



Thanks. 

Additional Q: what are the chances of an international student getting any of these scholarships? I'm asking cuz they would be a godsend without a doubt.


----------



## MacAndEs (Jan 24, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Additional Q: what are the chances of an international student getting any of these scholarships? I'm asking cuz they would be a godsend without a doubt.









(but in all seriousness, who literally knows? Fingers crossed!)


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Jan 25, 2018)

I've been trying to figure it out and it seems like the SCA scholarship page isn't open yet? Not sure.


----------



## Septopus7 (Jan 25, 2018)

I think @MacAndEs is correct in that all the scholarship stuff was already on the application we turned in. The reason for the confusion seems to be because it was a recent change -- last year it was indeed a separate form that didn't open up until January, but everything that was on that form was instead in the slideroom app this year. That caught me off guard, but I see the logic -- keeps everything regaurding an applicant all in one convenient place. Wish they would update the scholarship page though, to reflect the change. 

In any case, we got like five emails from USC last year reminding us to do the Scholarship form so, if there was something left to do, we certainly would have heard from them about it. I wouldn't worry too much. 

On that note, kind of miss having that scholarship email reminders, because at least it was a constant reminder from them that they are reviewing applications. Without that, probably none of us will hear from them until decisions are made. Radio silence is stressful!


----------



## snoopdog (Jan 25, 2018)

I received an e-mail from USC today that they are currently reviewing Applications. Im international and they were still missing one of financial forms that they need from international students. That’s why I received the email. I thought I would share so everyone knows they have started/are working on reviewing the applications  
Though, the waiting game never ends till each of us hears that final decision...


----------



## Michel Lichand (Jan 26, 2018)

snoopdog said:


> I received an e-mail from USC today that they are currently reviewing Applications. Im international and they were still missing one of financial forms that they need from international students. That’s why I received the email. I thought I would share so everyone knows they have started/are working on reviewing the applications
> Though, the waiting game never ends till each of us hears that final decision...



I got in that same e-mail and now I'm in quite the pickle, seeing as my family doesn't have the kind of money they're asking for, so I can't provide a financial document saying that I do have the money. In other words, _oh boy._


----------



## snoopdog (Jan 26, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> I got in that same e-mail and now I'm in quite the pickle, seeing as my family doesn't have the kind of money they're asking for, so I can't provide a financial document saying that I do have the money. In other words, _oh boy._



You should definitely try to contact the international admissions office about this. Would be a shame if your application can't be viewed simply because of insufficient family funding! I know there are multiple financial sources you can use like from your own government or artistic awards from your home country that help you pay for the education or private organisations, you could even do a fundraiser. Though, you need to be able to verify all the amounts available at this moment. Proving you are able to afford the program in case you get accepted... It's just a lot of money for education, and as internationals, we aren't used to seeing those amounts put towards education. Hopefully, the international admissions office can help you out! Maybe there is some sort of waiver available?


----------



## Michel Lichand (Jan 26, 2018)

snoopdog said:


> You should definitely try to contact the international admissions office about this. Would be a shame if your application can't be viewed simply because of insufficient family funding! I know there are multiple financial sources you can use like from your own government or artistic awards from your home country that help you pay for the education or private organisations, you could even do a fundraiser. Though, you need to be able to verify all the amounts available at this moment. Proving you are able to afford the program in case you get accepted... It's just a lot of money for education, and as internationals, we aren't used to seeing those amounts put towards education. Hopefully, the international admissions office can help you out! Maybe there is some sort of waiver available?



I read the e-mail three times, and it says *"the academic review of your application will continue, even if we do not receive these documents immediately."
*
So I'm basically doing the ol' wait and see whilst me and my family try to figure out what to do about these documents.


----------



## luckypig (Jan 26, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> I read the e-mail three times, and it says *"the academic review of your application will continue, even if we do not receive these documents immediately."
> *
> So I'm basically doing the ol' wait and see whilst me and my family try to figure out what to do about these documents.



@Michel Lichand Haha same here. I didn't submit anything with my application. I haven't received an email about it yet, but I really think there's nothing to worry about. They'll review your application anyway. If you are admitted though, you will have to submit those documents. It's not for USC, it's for the Visa.


----------



## Cynthia Atuhaire (Feb 14, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> I read the e-mail three times, and it says *"the academic review of your application will continue, even if we do not receive these documents immediately."
> *
> So I'm basically doing the ol' wait and see whilst me and my family try to figure out what to do about these documents.



I got the same email too and i'm doing the very same thing... waiting!
Things will work out.


----------



## Jaida Rukiya (Feb 15, 2018)

I literally almost freaked out when I saw there was a new post in the thread, I thought acceptances started going out. Yes I know 0-100. Anybody going to kill over any minute aside from me? No? Oh ok...


----------



## Kjpermen (Feb 15, 2018)

Jaida Rukiya said:


> I literally almost freaked out when I saw there was a new post in the thread, I thought acceptances started going out. Yes I know 0-100. Anybody going to kill over any minute aside from me? No? Oh ok...



No don't worry. I'm right there with you. Good Luck!


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 16, 2018)

Jaida Rukiya said:


> I literally almost freaked out when I saw there was a new post in the thread, I thought acceptances started going out. Yes I know 0-100. Anybody going to kill over any minute aside from me? No? Oh ok...



Nope, not quite yet! Although we are riding the devil's edge now. Last year the first acceptances were issued out the last weekend of February...which is of course next weekend. In 2016, though, acceptances weren't issued out until the first weekend of March. Only a week difference but, in confirmation time, that's like a thousand years. Either way, buckle up for extreme excitement or extreme disappointment within the next 14 days. 

Judgement Day is coming.


----------



## DamienA (Feb 18, 2018)

Not to worry for anybody not interviewed. I had gotten the chance to have a thirtish minute conversation with a lady who I believe is named "Susan Park" who handles some kind of direction within admissions, and in it I raised the question about the spreadsheet saying many "Accepted without interview" and she related that that is entirely accurate.

I do not plan to go to USC but I know two SOCA students who I went to undergraduate with, and one of them said they didn't upload their transcript onto the electronic packet until much later and they were accepted with scholarship to USC despite the email saying the information is needed in two weeks from the date of notification. With that said I wouldn't be surprised if some of you were missing minor things like that in the electronic upload and got treated similarly as transcript sounds pretty heavy.


----------



## Twilight98 (Feb 18, 2018)

I did not report my status to this website in the past, but I was accepted with an interview into USC. What I can say though is my peers were all shocked when I told them this because none of them had been interviewed. You can get into this school without an interview. Rest easy guys, the interview doesnt seem like a big deal for this school apparently.

For those who do get in: please take advantage of the resources youre given. I say this time and time again that there are some people in the program who dont put a lot of effort when getting in is like getting into Harvard. The whole idea that you will get a job after you leave USC is all based on the premise that you attended USC and made noteworthy projects. I cannot tell you how many of my upper classmen friends have graduated and complained to me they cant find a job when in all honesty the reason they cant get one is because they never put in the effort to build a portfolio.

Best of luck. DO NOT FRET OVER THE INTERVIEW REQUEST


----------



## Johnella18 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hey everyone! I'm waiting to hear back just like everybody else. 

I'd figured we'd get a conversation going to make this wait more bearable. Is anybody working on anything they want to chat about and/or want feedback on?


----------



## Michel Lichand (Feb 19, 2018)

Johnella18 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm waiting to hear back just like everybody else.
> 
> I'd figured we'd get a conversation going to make this wait more bearable. Is anybody working on anything they want to chat about and/or want feedback on?



Good idea!

I'm writing a pilot called "Toon PD". It's a cop show, except it's in a modern day LA where cartoon characters co-exist with humans. I know what you're thinking... that sounds a lot like "Who Framed Roger Rabbit"! And the answer is yes, it does. I just really wanted to write something in a 'modern' version of that world for fun.


----------



## Johnella18 (Feb 19, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> Good idea!
> 
> I'm writing a pilot called "Toon PD". It's a cop show, except it's in a modern day LA where cartoon characters co-exist with humans. I know what you're thinking... that sounds a lot like "Who Framed Roger Rabbit"! And the answer is yes, it does. I just really wanted to write something in a 'modern' version of that world for fun.




Oh wow that does sound fun! I loved Roger Rabbit. Turning it into a television series is smart idea. I'd watch it, anyway.


----------



## Kira (Feb 19, 2018)

Twilight98 said:


> I did not report my status to this website in the past, but I was accepted with an interview into USC. What I can say though is my peers were all shocked when I told them this because none of them had been interviewed. You can get into this school without an interview. Rest easy guys, the interview doesnt seem like a big deal for this school apparently.



Agreed. For last year (2017 start), everyone I know who was accepted to USC did so without an interview.


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 20, 2018)

@Michel Lichand  I love the Toon PD idea! It sounds so fun! And just because you were inspired by something, doesn't mean your work is derivative! 

I'm pretty busy right now with a lot of projects, but in the realm of writing I need to write a feature film (conception to final draft) in the next to weeks... so fingers crossed for me. haha


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm not anxious about getting an interview but really anxious about my short film not being viewed by Slideroom USC...


----------



## Adrien Levy (Feb 20, 2018)

Shuyao Chen said:


> I'm not anxious about getting an interview but really anxious about my short film not being viewed by Slideroom USC...



Same thing here :/


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 20, 2018)

Short film @Shuyao Chen? I was unaware there was a way to upload a short film...I thought only written work was accepted. Are you a screenwriting applicant?


----------



## Jaida Rukiya (Feb 20, 2018)

I think some people replying are unaware this is the screenwriting thread. There is no interview for screenwriting applicants it says that on the website. Also we didn't have the option to submit a video on our application. On another note I would like some conversation the wait is unbearable! What Genre do you guys write? I'm more of drama and sci-fi!


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 20, 2018)

Jaida Rukiya said:


> I think some people replying are unaware this is the screenwriting thread. There is no interview for screenwriting applicants it says that on the website. Also we didn't have the option to submit a video on our application. On another note I would like some conversation the wait is unbearable! What Genre do you guys write? I'm more of drama and sci-fi!



Yeah, I think that's correct. I don't want to sound like I'm pushing anyone out of the club or anything (I read pretty much every thread on the site, and respond to many too -- we're all in similar boats, even if the schools and focus are different), but if you have a comment specifically about your own school/major (like the interview anxiety, for instance), I suggest you post on forums relevant to that. There are active threads for the other big Cinematic Arts majors at USC (Stark, Production), so I suggest expressing specifics There!

To answer your question though @Jaida Rukiya , my main focus is comedy writing. But I have stuff that's dramatic and science fiction and noir and superhero and pretty much any genre out there. A classic Master of None, I am. Anywho, also curious what you guys put as your preferred medium -- TV or Film? I'm fine with and have written both, but last year I put film, so decided to change things up and put TV this time around. Figured that a majority want to write movies (maybe? Not so sure anymore), so putting something different might give me another leg up. And for the application process, you need as many legs as you can get.


----------



## Johnella18 (Feb 20, 2018)

I write drama too. Really raw, realistic . . . stuff I guess? Lol. I also want to write for both film and television but I picked film as my preferred medium.


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 20, 2018)

My genre is... what the client wants!  Just kidding, just kidding. But really, I don’t feel like I have a genre and I really do want to find a niche, but it’s also fun not to have one...? My first feature was a romantic comedy that was produced, then I wrote a drama... then a coming of age comedy... now a horror to be shot in the summer. So, I’m all over the place! I feel like I should calm down with all the genres, but it’s so fun to explore!


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Feb 21, 2018)

Septopus7 said:


> Short film @Shuyao Chen? I was unaware there was a way to upload a short film...I thought only written work was accepted. Are you a screenwriting applicant?


I'm a directing applicant. Sorry, I didn't see a USC Film production 2018 thread...


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 21, 2018)

Shuyao Chen said:


> I'm a directing applicant. Sorry, I didn't see a USC Film production 2018 thread...



No problem! Just in case you haven't seen it, here's the Film Production thread specifically:
USC MFA Film and Television Production Fall 2018

That should point you to some folks who can empathize with your exact situation more. Feel free to stuck around here too, though! We all might end up attending the same school one day, after all. No harm in a little cross craft contamination, right? We all want to make movies and attend USC, at the end of the day.


----------



## moni4liberty (Feb 21, 2018)

Hey USC MFA applicants. I am a current student and I just wanted to drop in with a little information I just heard from a professor. 

They have finished selecting this fall's class of applicants, so you'll probably start hearing back in a few weeks. Last year, I got my email in the second week of March, but I don't know exactly what their system is for informing you. 

From what I understand, each professor is given about 40 or so applications to review. From there, they can pick 2 or 3 to advocate for to the other professors on the committee. In total, about 30-40 are chosen. So, it's a tough run and the odds of being selected are quite small. If you don't get in this time, certainly consider applying again. You've got to be able to make the professor remember you from the 40 or so people they're reviewing. Not an easy feat. But if you get in, it means you really stood out and a USC professor wants YOU to be in the program. 

Good luck to all of you, and I hope to meet you in the fall!


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 21, 2018)

moni4liberty said:


> Hey USC MFA applicants. I am a current student and I just wanted to drop in with a little information I just heard from a professor.
> 
> They have finished selecting this fall's class of applicants, so you'll probably start hearing back in a few weeks. Last year, I got my email in the second week of March, but I don't know exactly what their system is for informing you.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info @moni4liberty! Great to know all the selections have been made, as it puts things at the usual timetable. The first acceptances were sent out this weekend (last weekend in Feb.) according to the spreadsheets, with more batches being released every weekend after, so I imagine similar results in 2018.

The peak into the selection process is also very interesting, if harrowing. If the 2/3 out of every 40 statistics are accurate, that puts initial chances alone at like, 8% tops. Eek. Just out of curiosity, do you know of many people who ultimately found out who the professor that initially selected them was? Did you ever find out, for example?

As one of the "Lucky Ones™," I hope you are enjoying the program so far!


----------



## panda (Feb 22, 2018)

Septopus7 said:


> Thanks for the info @moni4liberty! Great to know all the selections have been made, as it puts things at the usual timetable. The first acceptances were sent out this weekend (last weekend in Feb.) according to the spreadsheets, with more batches being released every weekend after, so I imagine similar results in 2018.
> 
> The peak into the selection process is also very interesting, if harrowing. If the 2/3 out of every 40 statistics are accurate, that puts initial chances alone at like, 8% tops. Eek. Just out of curiosity, do you know of many people who ultimately found out who the professor that initially selected them was? Did you ever find out, for example?
> 
> As one of the "Lucky Ones™," I hope you are enjoying the program so far!



Another current student dropping in. Soon after my acceptance email, I received a call from the professor who advocated for me. Many people receive this call, but many people don’t - it depends on the professor.


----------



## Zeno (Feb 22, 2018)

snoopdog said:


> I received an e-mail from USC today that they are currently reviewing Applications. Im international and they were still missing one of financial forms that they need from international students. That’s why I received the email. I thought I would share so everyone knows they have started/are working on reviewing the applications
> Though, the waiting game never ends till each of us hears that final decision...


And you know that USC has a kind of rolling admissions program in that if you are not accepted for the Fall cohort, they often tell you that they accept you for Spring cohort the following year. Like most of these programs, it comes down to a supply versus demand versus quality candidates type proposition.


----------



## panda (Feb 22, 2018)

Zeno said:


> And you know that USC has a kind of rolling admissions program in that if you are not accepted for the Fall cohort, they often tell you that they accept you for Spring cohort the following year. Like most of these programs, it comes down to a supply versus demand versus quality candidates type proposition.



(Pointing out that this is for the Production Division, not for Screenwriting.)


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 22, 2018)

Zeno said:


> And you know that USC has a kind of rolling admissions program in that if you are not accepted for the Fall cohort, they often tell you that they accept you for Spring cohort the following year. Like most of these programs, it comes down to a supply versus demand versus quality candidates type proposition.



Yes, like a lot of the different things offered to other schools at Cinematic Arts, this is not a thing offered to anybody in the Writing Division. New students are only accepted once a year, at the beginning of the Fall semester.


----------



## Kira (Feb 22, 2018)

Septopus7 said:


> Thanks for the info @moni4libertyJust out of curiosity, do you know of many people who ultimately found out who the professor that initially selected them was? Did you ever find out, for example?


The USC professor who selected me contacted me. I asked my friend who also got into USC and she was not. Sounds like it varies!



Zeno said:


> And you know that USC has a kind of rolling admissions program in that if you are not accepted for the Fall cohort, they often tell you that they accept you for Spring cohort the following year. Like most of these programs, it comes down to a supply versus demand versus quality candidates type proposition.


USC's Screenwriting program is not rolling admissions. There is no Spring entry, just Fall.


----------



## moni4liberty (Feb 22, 2018)

Septopus7 said:


> Thanks for the info @moni4liberty! Great to know all the selections have been made, as it puts things at the usual timetable. The first acceptances were sent out this weekend (last weekend in Feb.) according to the spreadsheets, with more batches being released every weekend after, so I imagine similar results in 2018.
> 
> The peak into the selection process is also very interesting, if harrowing. If the 2/3 out of every 40 statistics are accurate, that puts initial chances alone at like, 8% tops. Eek. Just out of curiosity, do you know of many people who ultimately found out who the professor that initially selected them was? Did you ever find out, for example?
> 
> As one of the "Lucky Ones™," I hope you are enjoying the program so far!



Yes, the professor who advocated for you will sometimes call if you take a while to accept your offer. If you accept right away, my guess is they don't feel the need to reach out.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 23, 2018)

So, like I said earlier this week, if the trend of the last few years sticks, the first acceptance letters should be sent out this weekend, starting today. So keep checking those emails, people!


----------



## Chris15789 (Feb 23, 2018)

moni4liberty said:


> Yes, the professor who advocated for you will sometimes call if you take a while to accept your offer. If you accept right away, my guess is they don't feel the need to reach out.


Monica you're still on here!!!?


----------



## Chris15789 (Feb 23, 2018)

Btw I also am in the program currently so if anyone has questions about anything program-related over the next few weeks lmk and I'd be happy to help!


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Feb 24, 2018)

(Applicant here - first post!) Thank you current students for providing your insight into the process. Best of luck everyone!


----------



## Jaida Rukiya (Feb 24, 2018)

It was this day last year that acceptances started going out, It's completely possible this year that it could be totally different but in my head I've nicknamed this day Acceptance Eve. I'll be waking up all night to check my portal repeatedly!


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 24, 2018)

Like I said, this is the weekend, historically. Of course it's possible things could be delayed, but that has only been the case once in the last seven years, so I doubt it. Here are the dates (three of which were compiled by me, but the rest were posted by someone a few years ago): 

2017 = 2/24
2016 = 3/4
2015 = 2/22
2014 = 2/25
2013 = 2/18
2012 = 2/17
2011 = 2/25

Then again, the annexation here occurred only a couple years ago, so very much could happen again. Only way to know is to wait until tomorrow night, I guess!

And, just a reminder from someone who has combed through these boards in the past two years in search of timetables: don't freak out if someone reports an acceptance tomorrow, and you didn't get anything yet. Every year that people have been commenting, acceptances are staggered out over a couple weeks. So you still have a shot, even if you hear nothing tomorrow. 

Now mid-March, on the other hand...don't get your hopes up, unfortunetly. By that point, you're probably a dead applicant walking.


----------



## Jaida Rukiya (Feb 25, 2018)

Sooooo false alarm, maybe? Anybody heard of anyone receiving any portal updates lol


----------



## Michel Lichand (Feb 25, 2018)

So far, nothing.


----------



## Johnella18 (Feb 25, 2018)

I think it'll be this weekend for sure.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 25, 2018)

I guess maybe we're in the "anamoly" category then, and won't hear anything back until the first weekend of March?

Either that, or we all suck


----------



## MacAndEs (Feb 25, 2018)

Just in, my friend who also applied says they got their admittance yesterday through the portal. Last name B, from Seattle. No scholarship details, just an acceptance. So at least one admittance is out.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 25, 2018)

MacAndEs said:


> Just in, my friend who also applied says they got their admittance yesterday through the portal. Last name B, from Seattle. No scholarship details, just an acceptance. So at least one admittance is out.



AH, so we do all suck then. Got it!


----------



## MacAndEs (Feb 25, 2018)

I highly doubt we all suck. I believe we still have them staggered for the next week or two (still holding out). I have asked her to call and ask USC for some deets tomorrow like how many have been sent out and whatever. I'll pass along what I hear from her. 

Who knows? Maybe some of us will wake up with the golden ticket tomorrow!


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 25, 2018)

Aw man, this is rough!


----------



## Michel Lichand (Feb 25, 2018)

They are putting the site in maintenance mode tonight.


----------



## TreeYoung (Feb 25, 2018)

Congrats to your friend! My anxiety is soaring.....


----------



## MacAndEs (Feb 25, 2018)

Again, no overblown panic. I'm just sitting pretty knitting, rewriting old drafts, and going on anxiety shopping sprees using the money I would have spent going to USC


----------



## Jaida Rukiya (Feb 25, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> They are putting the site in maintenance mode tonight.


I thought the site actually underwent maintainence last night. The message says Sunday from 12-4am.


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Feb 25, 2018)

.......







(but congrats to your friend! )


----------



## Kjpermen (Feb 25, 2018)

MacAndEs said:


> Just in, my friend who also applied says they got their admittance yesterday through the portal. Last name B, from Seattle. No scholarship details, just an acceptance. So at least one admittance is out.



Thanks for the info! Congratulations to your friend! And good luck to everyone!


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 25, 2018)

MacAndEs said:


> I highly doubt we all suck. I believe we still have them staggered for the next week or two (still holding out). I have asked her to call and ask USC for some deets tomorrow like how many have been sent out and whatever. I'll pass along what I hear from her.
> 
> Who knows? Maybe some of us will wake up with the golden ticket tomorrow!



Yeah, just want to make clear I was being facetious! 
Although I've always been morbidly curious to see a group of applicants here ALL fail to get into a program...if the spreadsheets are any indication, such a thing has never happened before, but it's not a stastic impossibility or anything. We would be noteworthy if it happened, though!

As I said before, more acceptances will be sent out in the coming days. That being said, usually the acceptances are all sent out across two weekends, so not sure if the rest of us will hear anything until like Friday at the earliest. I think they hold off releasing any notifications until the weekend, so no one can swamp them with calls immediately afterwards.


----------



## Johnella18 (Feb 25, 2018)

Guys I just wanna say no matter what happens, if this is something that you love to do, then keep doing it. There are a million ways to break into this business. Steven Spielberg applied but didn't get in to USC (bad grades) and now his name is literally on one of the buildings. Anything is possible so stay hopeful and just keep writing!

And also in pretty sure more acceptances are coming out this weekend. It ain't over yet guys


----------



## Michel Lichand (Feb 25, 2018)

I've already got a Plan B, C, D, I ain't worrying. 

As they say: "you've already got the no, so anything else is profit!"


----------



## Jaida Rukiya (Feb 25, 2018)

I've started singing to myself ominously "Easy now, hush, love, hush
Don't distress yourself, what's your rush?
Keep your thoughts, nice and lush
Wait...". Truthfully I have a backup plan but I would rather not have to resort to it.


----------



## MacAndEs (Feb 25, 2018)

Honestly having a bad cycle of grad school apps had got me writing heaps more than before. I'm over this whole thing, I'll find another way in someday. Make them wish they got this bad bitch when they could have. (I've been listening to too much Rihanna lately).


----------



## MacAndEs (Feb 26, 2018)

My accepted Seattle friend emailed and they said that notifications are still going out in the next two weeks. They have really just started (some international students have been contacted). Fingers crossed, y'all!


----------



## TreeYoung (Feb 26, 2018)

Is it true that notifications are sent out after midnight?


----------



## TreeYoung (Feb 26, 2018)

what program did your friend apply to @MacAndEs


----------



## MacAndEs (Feb 26, 2018)

TreeYoung said:


> Is it true that notifications are sent out after midnight?



That I honestly do not know. My friend got hers at 1 something am PST. Screenwriting.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 26, 2018)

TreeYoung said:


> Is it true that notifications are sent out after midnight?



Well nothing can be 100% certain, that seems to largely be the case by the people reporting over the last few years. Almost always after midnight, and largely (but not entirely 100%) on weekends. And when I got my denial letter last year, it was on a Saturday at 2:00 AM, so I also speak from some experience here. Once again though, nothing is for certain. Anything can happen.


----------



## T117 (Feb 27, 2018)

Hey guys...I also applied for the Screenwriting MFA and just recently realized I could even log into a portal...I was just waiting for the email..or I suppose actual letter. 

So you're just looking under the decision status and it displays no messages right? Are you able to check the status of your financial aid documentation? I clicked on that and they were asking for more information from me besides the FAFSA...and no I'm not an international student...just wanted to see if anyone else had a similar experience. Sorry....I guess I'm just nervous and slightly freaking out about these decisions, or frankly lack there of at the moment.


----------



## T117 (Feb 27, 2018)

Also, just for what people earlier were talking about. I just graduated from Undergrad in May 2017...I took a year off...I pretty much solely write comedy, more on the television side of things....and I took massive (or what I thought were massive) risks with my application in terms of content.


----------



## Anon (Feb 27, 2018)

T117 said:


> Hey guys...I also applied for the Screenwriting MFA and just recently realized I could even log into a portal...I was just waiting for the email..or I suppose actual letter.
> 
> So you're just looking under the decision status and it displays no messages right? Are you able to check the status of your financial aid documentation? I clicked on that and they were asking for more information from me besides the FAFSA...and no I'm not an international student...just wanted to see if anyone else had a similar experience. Sorry....I guess I'm just nervous and slightly freaking out about these decisions, or frankly lack there of at the moment.


Yeah, I am in the same place. Can still log in and see everything, just waiting for it to change!


----------



## Johnella18 (Feb 27, 2018)

T117 said:


> Also, just for what people earlier were talking about. I just graduated from Undergrad in May 2017...I took a year off...I pretty much solely write comedy, more on the television side of things....and I took massive (or what I thought were massive) risks with my application in terms of content.



Tell us about these massive risks. Lol. I'm curious


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 27, 2018)

T117 said:


> Hey guys...I also applied for the Screenwriting MFA and just recently realized I could even log into a portal...I was just waiting for the email..or I suppose actual letter.
> 
> So you're just looking under the decision status and it displays no messages right? Are you able to check the status of your financial aid documentation? I clicked on that and they were asking for more information from me besides the FAFSA...and no I'm not an international student...just wanted to see if anyone else had a similar experience. Sorry....I guess I'm just nervous and slightly freaking out about these decisions, or frankly lack there of at the moment.



This is anecdotal based on other forum posts (like everything else I write), but I've heard that the decision letter is posted FIRST at you.usc.edu, with the email saying to check your status coming in a few hours later. That would explain why the emails are received at such strange hours -- while it's likely the letter was posted on you.usc.edu during normal business hours (say, 4:00 PM), the ALERT itself is not emailed until a bit later (like 2:41 AM, which is when I got my denial last year.) 

Ultimately you'll find out within the same day (unless your spam catcher goes crazy or something), but the "Decision Status" tab seems to be the most up-to-the-moment one.


----------



## Anon (Feb 27, 2018)

Septopus7 said:


> This is anecdotal based on other forum posts (like everything else I write), but I've heard that the decision letter is posted FIRST at you.usc.edu, with the email saying to check your status coming in a few hours later. That would explain why the emails are received at such strange hours -- while it's likely the letter was posted on you.usc.edu during normal business hours (say, 4:00 PM), the ALERT itself is not emailed until a bit later (like 2:41 AM, which is when I got my denial last year.)
> 
> Ultimately you'll find out within the same day (unless your spam catcher goes crazy or something), but the "Decision Status" tab seems to be the most up-to-the-moment one.


now I'm going to be waking up at random hours of the night and checking my email haha


----------



## MacAndEs (Feb 27, 2018)

To whoever said that they took major risks, I think that's exactly what they want. My friend who got in submitted 10 pages of a gritty dark Sex and the City meets the Avengers story she wrote. She says, "hi " btw. I told her to avenge us if none of us get in but I'm sure some of y'all will make the cut.


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Feb 27, 2018)

MacAndEs said:


> To whoever said that they took major risks, I think that's exactly what they want. My friend who got in submitted 10 pages of a gritty dark Sex and the City meets the Avengers story she wrote. She says, "hi " btw. I told her to avenge us if none of us get in but I'm sure some of y'all will make the cut.


 That sounds awesome.


----------



## ZJL (Feb 27, 2018)

Hey all. I’ve been lurking around this forum for awhile. I also applied for the upcoming term.

I wanted to comment on some of the posts regarding content. I have a friend who was admitted to the program recently and they shared some general advice with me as I was appplying. It eased my mind a lot because it kind of lowered the bar for me since I was going into it with no prior training or experience with Screenwriting. 

All it takes is for the professor reading to engage with one piece of their material. So your material could be great, but still get passed over depending on the connections you or someone else made with the person reading. 


Good luck everyone!


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 27, 2018)

MacAndEs said:


> To whoever said that they took major risks, I think that's exactly what they want. My friend who got in submitted 10 pages of a gritty dark Sex and the City meets the Avengers story she wrote. She says, "hi " btw. I told her to avenge us if none of us get in but I'm sure some of y'all will make the cut.



To your friend:


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 27, 2018)

ZJL said:


> Hey all. I’ve been lurking around this forum for awhile. I also applied for the upcoming term.
> 
> I wanted to comment on some of the posts regarding content. I have a friend who was admitted to the program recently and they shared their application materials with me as I was appplying. It eased my mind a lot because it kind of lowered the bar for me since I was going into it with no prior training or experience with Screenwriting. However, once I learned more about the process it made me a little more nervous. They told me that upon admission they recieved a call from the professor who advocated for them during selections. The professor connected with one part of their “Autobiographical Character Sketch”. All it took was for the professor reading to engage with that one piece of their material. So your material could be great, but still get passed over depending on the connections you or someone else made with the person reading your material.
> 
> This eased my mind a bit, but also racks my nerves at times. Either way it provides a little more insight to the process.



I don't want to say it's a pure crapshoot, because clearly a certain level of skill and natural talent is required to get in the program (or I would at least imagine.) But there's a pretty low baseline for talent -- ESPECIALLY for something like art. The far bigger component is connection, as you said, and that is absolutely unpredictable. Maybe the professor reading your material is having a bad day, and can't really get himself invested in it. Maybe you wrote the best horror short ever...but the professor randomly assigned to you really isn't a fan of the genre. Maybe, maybe, maybe...

But as frustrating as that might be for something we all clearly have passion for...decisions made on random ass whims is a natural component of life. Maybe that job you really wanted passed you over because you were really tall, and they don't like working with tall people. Maybe your soul mate ditched you on your first date because they saw you pick your nose beforehand, and just couldn't move forward from there. Sucky things happen for dumb reasons. C'est la vie.

But, uh, yeah: to get back on topic, sometimes GOOD THINGS happen for equally dumb reasons. I prefer to embrace that line of thinking, rather than wallow too much in the former. So we're all being admitted tomorrow because one of the professors liked that we mentioned a particular brand of candy in our scripts, right?


----------



## T117 (Feb 28, 2018)

Yeah i agree, I think it’s just a crapshoot. Either the person reading really enjoys my sense of humor or they don’t...it’s as simple as that...and especially comedy, I mean look at all the different versions on tv today.  People have different tastes in what makes them laugh. So yeah, I mean I think it’s 100% a crapshoot. 

As far as the risks go, maybe I just thought it was risky, the biggest was the how you became who you are type essay....which instead of doing a sappy tell all, or describing growing up, or picking a life altering event, I did a pretty bitting first person perspective about a certain midwestern Restaurant that I think is garbage. 

My elevator scene started dramatic and then quickly devolved into basically a slapstick yet gory snl sketch complete with vomit and fake blood.

My apartment sketch was very broad city humoresque if it wasn’t on Comedy Central but rather hbo where there’s no filter to the words...Bc I used some vulgar insults. 

And then the personal submission I flipped and did a family sitcom pilot with humor that could be on like abc family. I think that was my weakest, but it was definitely a different comedy then my other submissions.

So i just felt risky for the language, vulgarity in sexual topics, and flat out gore I used in my submissions. Then finishing it out with a family friendly piece, which just seemed out of place.


----------



## T117 (Feb 28, 2018)

But then again this is me just thinking all this...but who really knows. I just hope I had an open reader who can appreciate the type of humor I used, even if they don't necessarily enjoy it. But, I also think it's crazy that they read like 40 and choose 2-3....I wonder if they try and separate genres or anything...because how do you compare a slapstick to a heavy hitting drama...their intentions are so different.


----------



## MacAndEs (Feb 28, 2018)

I was also pretty all over the place with my submissions.

My elevator scene was a gay romantic subversion of that really bad NYE movie with the celebs from a while back.

My two people debating leaving home was anchored around a father and a son debating to leave for a supply run in a world overtaken by giant bugs.

My autobiographical character sketch was a heavy-handed gothic fairy tale-inspired recap of my entire life thus far.

My 10 page sample was the opening to a low-fi, sci-fi thriller I wrote about a coal miner and his daughter.

The most confident and compelling piece of my submissions was my scholarship 3-pager about a heated dinner between a first generation Asian American, his parents, and his mixed children (who’ve been accused of being raised “white”).

I feel like maybe a portfolio that had a clear angle and genre would stand out more.


----------



## T117 (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm down to swap stories privately if people would be interested?


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 28, 2018)

I would be into a swap. Especially if this whole application once again goes south. Will need SOMEONE who isn't me to perform an autopsy on just what went wrong...


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 28, 2018)

According to the spreadsheet, I think someone got accepted today! Yay!


----------



## Kjpermen (Feb 28, 2018)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> According to the spreadsheet, I think someone got accepted today! Yay!



Yeah, I just saw this as well, but I am confused. USC Screenwriting doesn't offer interviews and this candidate says that he/she got an interview notification 1/11 and an interview 2/7. To even further confuse the matter, it says the candidate was admitted without interview... 

Anyone have the answers? Regardless, congratulations to the anonymous writer!  Also, good luck to all of us playing this vicious waiting game. I'm rooting for us all.


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Feb 28, 2018)

Not sure... I just checked the spreadsheet and a lot of the rows looked like they'd been incorrectly shifted; someone had completely deleted my info and stuck my name somewhere else (with an "Admitted without Interview" next to it... I wish!) Just fixed my name at least. Everyone else may want to check theirs.


----------



## Kjpermen (Feb 28, 2018)

TheMaskedBandit said:


> Not sure... I just checked the spreadsheet and a lot of the rows looked like they'd been incorrectly shifted; someone had completely deleted my info and stuck my name somewhere else (with an "Admitted without Interview" next to it... I wish!) Just fixed my name at least. Everyone else may want to check theirs.



Wow, thanks for the heads up! I guess the anxiety of waiting has driven someone to utter madness lol


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Feb 28, 2018)

Yeah! Mine is messed up too! I’m wondering if anyone got admitted today? Craziness, people!


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 28, 2018)

TheMaskedBandit said:


> Not sure... I just checked the spreadsheet and a lot of the rows looked like they'd been incorrectly shifted; someone had completely deleted my info and stuck my name somewhere else (with an "Admitted without Interview" next to it... I wish!) Just fixed my name at least. Everyone else may want to check theirs.



When I checked earlier today, yours was the name that said they were admitted...seems that was inaccurate though. Spreadsheet overall has been screwy this year...earlier this month I saw a username posted like five different times in the USC Screenwriting field, all with the same name and basic info, but just a different number attached to each. Not sure what that was about. Anyways, I guess that means that no one was indeed admitted today, and we are back to square one.

I hope @MacAndEs' friend enjoys being the only member of the Fall 2018 cohort. It will mean a lot of one on one time with the professors, at least!


----------



## cjpsmith (Mar 1, 2018)

I believe what happened is that someone grabbed the corner of a selection box and dragged it, which autofilled the boxes, so "Johnella18" was followed by "Johnella19" and so on. Looking at the changelog, it happened around Feb 21.


----------



## ZJL (Mar 1, 2018)

I heard that a scoresheet is used at first, but as I said before, all it takes is a professor remembering you and connecting with your material. 

What spreadsheet are you all taking about?


----------



## cjpsmith (Mar 1, 2018)

Graduate Film School Applications 2018



ZJL said:


> What spreadsheet are you all taking about?


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 1, 2018)

Speaking of the spreadsheet, interesting that both the Peter Stark producing program and Film Production is starting to fill out with acceptances and denials being reported on the spreadsheet. Usually Writing is the first one to hear back, since the lack of interviews makes for a slightly speedier process. Guess not this year, though, as our side of the spreadsheet remains absolutely empty of anything.

Tomorrow is the first weekend of March though, so I'm expecting something of a mass release of letters over the next couple days. But if that doesn't happen, I dunno guys. I just don't know.


----------



## Anon (Mar 1, 2018)

Septopus7 said:


> Speaking of the spreadsheet, interesting that both the Peter Stark producing program and Film Production is starting to fill out with acceptances and denials being reported on the spreadsheet. Usually Writing is the first one to hear back, since the lack of interviews makes for a slightly speedier process. Guess not this year, though, as our side of the spreadsheet remains absolutely empty of anything.
> 
> Tomorrow is the first weekend of March though, so I'm expecting something of a mass release of letters over the next couple days. But if that doesn't happen, I dunno guys. I just don't know.


Sorry I'm newish to this site - would you mind linking the spreadsheet?


----------



## Michel Lichand (Mar 1, 2018)

Septopus7 said:


> Tomorrow is the first weekend of March though, so I'm expecting something of a mass release of letters over the next couple days. But if that doesn't happen, I dunno guys. I just don't know.



Hey. Don't worry about it. Eventually, we'll all get our shot.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 1, 2018)

Anon said:


> Sorry I'm newish to this site - would you mind linking the spreadsheet?



Graduate Film School Applications 2018


----------



## MacAndEs (Mar 1, 2018)

Septopus7 said:


> Speaking of the spreadsheet, interesting that both the Peter Stark producing program and Film Production is starting to fill out with acceptances and denials being reported on the spreadsheet. Usually Writing is the first one to hear back, since the lack of interviews makes for a slightly speedier process. Guess not this year, though, as our side of the spreadsheet remains absolutely empty of anything.
> 
> Tomorrow is the first weekend of March though, so I'm expecting something of a mass release of letters over the next couple days. But if that doesn't happen, I dunno guys. I just don't know.



I'd be so amazed if not a single one of us makes the cut, I feel like that'd be absolutely insane. I've all but recused myself from consideration at this point (I'm certain that another avenue will avail itself to me... someday). Excuse the language, I've been writing too many essays lately.


----------



## Cynthia Atuhaire (Mar 1, 2018)

How does the spread sheet work? Who updates it?
Also how do i add my name?


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 1, 2018)

Cynthia Atuhaire said:


> How does the spread sheet work? Who updates it?
> Also how do i add my name?



It's crowdsourced, so you add in the information yourself. The fact that it's crowdsouced is also what can lead to errors like the previously reported ones, but that's neither here nor there. 

Anyways, to add yourself to the sheet: just click the link above, add a row to it in the section with the rest of your fellow applicants (So, for this, it would be the USC Writing for Television and Film group), and then fill in the corresponding info in every column.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 1, 2018)

MacAndEs said:


> I'd be so amazed if not a single one of us makes the cut, I feel like that'd be absolutely insane. I've all but recused myself from consideration at this point (I'm certain that another avenue will avail itself to me... someday). Excuse the language, I've been writing too many essays lately.



As I said before, it would at the very least be NOTEWORTHY,  as it's never happened to a group of applicants for this program in the history of these forums. But for that reason, I HAVE to believe the chances of a mass denial for everyone is extremely low. At the very least, if a lot of acceptances are sent out this weekend, we are still in the normal process. If this weekend pasts and still NONE of us have anything to report, then we are in strange, new territory.


----------



## MacAndEs (Mar 2, 2018)

The mood when I don't hear back this weekend. (I'm a dramatic hoe. I know that.)


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 3, 2018)

Saturday morning and still nothing? This is crazy, y'all. Guess I better just head to my section now...


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 3, 2018)

Additionally: I've been checking all the social networks (Facebook, Twitter, Reddit, Tumblr, etc.) For someone posting about getting into the program...And nothing at all showed up at this point. Usually there are people on these networks sharing the good news simultaneously to when the letters are sent out, so that's certainly odd that no one is talking at this point.  In fact, if it wasnt for @MacAndEs friend, none of us would have even known anyone was admitted to the program so far. We are truly fumbling around with our head cut off here.


----------



## MacAndEs (Mar 3, 2018)

Septopus7 said:


> Additionally: I've been checking all the social networks (Facebook, Twitter, Reddit, Tumblr, etc.) For someone posting about getting into the program...And nothing at all showed up at this point. Usually there are people on these networks sharing the good news simultaneously to when the letters are sent out, so that's certainly odd that no one is talking at this point  In fact, if it wasnt for @MacAndEs friend, none of us would have even known anyone was admitted to the program so far  We are truly fumbling around with our head cut off here.



My theory is that there is an initial tiny wave of few (perhaps those with a higher chance of fin aid) then the rest will come in. Just a theory considering the nature of little aid is given (?) or something is going on in the dept (shake up in faculty) that’s causing a delay.


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Mar 3, 2018)

Twelve years of it! In Azkaban!
Three months of it! On this website!


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 3, 2018)

MacAndEs said:


> My theory is that there is an initial tiny wave of few (perhaps those with a higher chance of fin aid) then the rest will come in. Just a theory considering the nature of little aid is given (?) or something is going on in the dept (shake up in faculty) that’s causing a delay.



Gee, I hope the second part of your theory isn't true...financial aid is almost equal in importance to me with actually getting in. My personal reasoning for the gap would be that international students were admitted first (as has occasionally been true in years past)...but then your friend HAD to be from Seattle, ruining a perfectly good hypothesis!


----------



## MacAndEs (Mar 3, 2018)

Septopus7 said:


> Gee, I hope the second part of your theory isn't true...financial aid is almost equal in importance to me with actually getting in. My personal reasoning for the gap would be that international students were admitted first (as has occasionally been true in years past)...but then your friend HAD to be from Seattle, ruining a perfectly good hypothesis!



At this point, I'm fine with not being admitted but I definitely want to know when they admitted and how they contacted. It feels like a mystery.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 3, 2018)

MacAndEs said:


> At this point, I'm fine with not being admitted but I definitely want to know when they admitted and how they contacted. It feels like a mystery.



Hey man, this was me last year. Posted the same gif and everything. Ultimately, SCA works in mysterious ways...


----------



## Adrien Levy (Mar 3, 2018)

I did not apply to this MFA, but I keep on reading your topic cause your gifs and memes are the best ahaha 

Hang in there !


----------



## MacAndEs (Mar 3, 2018)

Adrien Levy said:


> I did not apply to this MFA, but I keep on reading your topic cause your gifs and memes are the best ahaha
> 
> Hang in there !



Thanks! I honestly just want ONE person from this board who applied this year to get in. It doesn't have to be me... I've already moved on for the most part.

All it takes is one person other than my friend for me to stop. Do it, SCA. One drop of the blood of Adam. Free me.


----------



## Johnella18 (Mar 3, 2018)

MacAndEs said:


> Thanks! I honestly just want ONE person from this board who applied this year to get in. It doesn't have to be me... I've already moved on for the most part.
> 
> All it takes is one person other than my friend for me to stop. Do it, SCA. One drop of the blood of Adam. Free me.



Does your friend know if anyone else has gotten in? Or is he/she just floating out in the water alone lol


----------



## MacAndEs (Mar 3, 2018)

Johnella18 said:


> Does your friend know if anyone else has gotten in? Or is he/she just floating out in the water alone lol



She mentioned that they had begun notifying and that she was NOT the first.


----------



## T117 (Mar 3, 2018)

How was your friend notified? Did she get a call? Sorry...Just curious as to how she knew she wasn’t the first to be notified kind of thing. And yeah I’ve pretty much accepted if something doesn’t come by tonight it probably never will....which is upsetting. But I agree it’s just crazy no one here has heard much of anything. Haha


----------



## MacAndEs (Mar 3, 2018)

T117 said:


> How was your friend notified? Did she get a call? Sorry...Just curious as to how she knew she wasn’t the first to be notified kind of thing. And yeah I’ve pretty much accepted if something doesn’t come by tonight it probably never will....which is upsetting. But I agree it’s just crazy no one here has heard much of anything. Haha



As stated earlier, she told me that she had received an email notifying her to check her YouSC portal where a letter notifying her of acceptance had appeared. 

The information regarding her not being the first and etc. were from a phone call she made during the past week.


----------



## TreeYoung (Mar 3, 2018)

More acceptances will come out this week


----------



## Michel Lichand (Mar 4, 2018)

I just got accepted. They're asking me to prove I can pay it, but, alas, I _really_ need scholarships.

How do I find out if I got any? Do I have to submit financial documents first?


----------



## lianlee (Mar 4, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> I just got accepted. They're asking me to prove I can pay it, but, alas, I _really_ need scholarships.
> 
> How do I find out if I got any? Do I have to submit financial documents first?



Hi although I am a directing applicant I guess I do know the answer to your second question. Are you an international applicant? I don’t know whether the rules will change for this year, but financial document is required to issue you I-20 (an document you need when you apply for Visa), so you have to submit it first...but I don’t know whether it will apply for domestic students, and I am not sure it works same for US citizens


----------



## MacAndEs (Mar 4, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> I just got accepted. They're asking me to prove I can pay it, but, alas, I _really_ need scholarships.
> 
> How do I find out if I got any? Do I have to submit financial documents first?



First off: congrats! Someone here got in! AAAAH! I can finally stop gleaning over at this forum page! It's over. 






Secondly: probably call for that information tomorrow, there's also a section in YouSC that has financial aid status underneath the admission. Check there!


----------



## lalowrites (Mar 4, 2018)

Congrats all with acceptances!

But increasingly starting to believe this means I'm not getting in...


----------



## Michel Lichand (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks everyone. Hopefully you all get in.



lianlee said:


> Hi although I am a directing applicant I guess I do know the answer to your second question. Are you an international applicant? I don’t know whether the rules will change for this year, but financial document is required to issue you I-20 (an document you need when you apply for Visa), so you have to submit it first...but I don’t know whether it will apply for domestic students, and I am not sure it works same for US citizens



I know that. The thing is, if I don't have financial aid, I'll proably not be able to enroll in USC. 

Also, the link in the youSC page, the one that says "check the status of your financial aid" seems to be exclusively about the kind of aid available to US citizens. AKA the kind that's not available to me.


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Mar 4, 2018)

I just received an email from them asking me to check the decision status. And it says on the pdf document that: 

We are pleased to inform you that you are academically eligible for admission to the Fall 2018 semester as a graduate student majoring in Cinematic Arts, Film and Television Production leading to a Master of Fine Arts. 

To receive your official offer of admission, you must first demonstrate proof of the ability to pay tuition and living expenses for yourself and, if applicable, your spouse and/or any children intending to travel with you to USC for the duration of your coursework.

Does that mean I have been admitted once I submit all financial documents required?


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Mar 4, 2018)

And I confused this thread with USC film production thread again...sorry folks.


----------



## Michel Lichand (Mar 4, 2018)

Shuyao Chen said:


> I just received an email from them asking me to check the decision status. And it says on the pdf document that:
> 
> We are pleased to inform you that you are academically eligible for admission to the Fall 2018 semester as a graduate student majoring in Cinematic Arts, Film and Television Production leading to a Master of Fine Arts.
> 
> ...



Yes. That's exactly it.


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 4, 2018)

@Michel Lichand I’m so excited for you!!! I was hoping you’d get in!!!

I’m wondering if this means no more will come out... or if there’s still hope?


----------



## Michel Lichand (Mar 4, 2018)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> @Michel Lichand I’m so excited for you!!! I was hoping you’d get in!!!
> 
> I’m wondering if this means no more will come out... or if there’s still hope?



Thank you so much. I'd be celebrating, but this whole money issue is worrying me.

Is anyone here an international student currently studying at USC? Would love to ask some questions.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 4, 2018)

Congrats @Michel Lichand. Nice to see some movement from people in these boards. Still though, hope other reports come soon. Only one of us being admitted is better than NONE of us being admitted, but only slightly!

Now, personally, I think I'm moving on from the hoping phase...I spent way too much time there last year, only to get the inevitable rejection at the end of March. Gonna try my best to just move on from here, and get ready for next year. Third times the charm! Now, I just got to get to work.

Which, unfortunately, means reading my application material **gulp.**


----------



## Chris15789 (Mar 4, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> Thank you so much. I'd be celebrating, but this whole money issue is worrying me.
> 
> Is anyone here an international student currently studying at USC? Would love to ask some questions.


Congrats!

I am currently attending the program and we have many international students in the writing MFA for my year and the year above mine, so I wouldn't worry too much about this. Just fill out whatever forms the school is asking and you should be fine.

I can ask some of them this week what the process what like and get back to you in a few days, though.


----------



## ZJL (Mar 4, 2018)

Congrats! 

Has anyone who received rejection letters in the past asked for feedback? Just curious. 

I am also curious as to why they would do the admits up front but wait until the end of the month to send out rejections?

Also, does this program waitlist people or no?


----------



## Michel Lichand (Mar 4, 2018)

Chris15789 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I am currently attending the program and we have many international students in the writing MFA for my year and the year above mine, so I wouldn't worry too much about this. Just fill out whatever forms the school is asking and you should be fine.
> 
> I can ask some of them this week what the process what like and get back to you in a few days, though.



Would it be okay for me to send you a private message with some questions?


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 4, 2018)

ZJL said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Has anyone who received rejection letters in the past asked for feedback? Just curious.
> 
> ...



They don't do feedback. They make it a point, since they have hundred of rejects that would probably ask for notes, and they simply don't have the time to provide comments for all.

I imagine (as I did last year) they wait to issue denials until last just to make extra special sure they have a complete, guaranteed class for the next year. And many times, the acceptees will take some time sorting out their affairs (or waiting to here back from other schools) before confirming their intent to enroll, so they gave a few weeks for that to happen. Sucks to people like us waiting, but what are you going to do?

And, yes, I do think they waitlist, although not in the same manner as Production (with guaranteed acceptance the following semester.) I don't quite know the process, but I think it has happened in the past to someone on this board, maybe even last year? It's a last ditch effort, but not entirely worthless to put hope into.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hey @Michel Lichand, a couple more things: first, did you get the email right before you posted here? That would reflect on the whole "random email at 3 AM" thing, but want to make sure. 

Second, you mind adding you username and accepted status to the spreadsheet? Make us look a little less bad as a collectibe, and add some nice green to the sea of grey (and more than likely soon to be sea of red?) That would be great, if possible.


----------



## Olivia Song (Mar 5, 2018)

Just got my acceptance as well!


----------



## snoopdog (Mar 5, 2018)

Olivia Song said:


> Just got my acceptance as well!


Congrats Olivia!! That's awesome. 

Just curious, in the google sheet you stated that you received the acceptance on March 3rd. Was that the date on your admission's letter or is that when you found out?
Just seeing if it's still realistic to remain hopeful, haha! 
Anyways, congratulations again! Glad to see some movement of admitted applicants on this forum.


----------



## Michel Lichand (Mar 5, 2018)

Septopus7 said:


> Hey @Michel Lichand, a couple more things: first, did you get the email right before you posted here? That would reflect on the whole "random email at 3 AM" thing, but want to make sure.
> 
> Second, you mind adding you username and accepted status to the spreadsheet? Make us look a little less bad as a collectibe, and add some nice green to the sea of grey (and more than likely soon to be sea of red?) That would be great, if possible.



I found out on youSC first, then got an e-mail.


----------



## flamesonthesidemyface (Mar 5, 2018)

Hey everyone. I got in last night/early this morning! I will say, I never got the email, I just randomly checked my youSC account in the middle of the night.


----------



## spicystanislaus (Mar 5, 2018)

JUST CHECKED THE PORTAL AND I'VE BEEN ACCEPTED. I AM IN SHOCK. OH MY GOD.


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Mar 5, 2018)

SAME. Accepted! Holy plot twist on this forum, Batman!!!


----------



## MacAndEs (Mar 5, 2018)

Just checked and I'm in. 

I'd use more exclamation points or a GIF but I'm now worried about being able to afford to go to USC. Disregard my Rogue One GIF.


----------



## Olivia Song (Mar 5, 2018)

snoopdog said:


> Congrats Olivia!! That's awesome.
> 
> Just curious, in the google sheet you stated that you received the acceptance on March 3rd. Was that the date on your admission's letter or is that when you found out?
> Just seeing if it's still realistic to remain hopeful, haha!
> Anyways, congratulations again! Glad to see some movement of admitted applicants on this forum.


Oh you’re right. That was the date on the letter but today is the fifth haha. My bad. Making that correction.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 5, 2018)

Woo boy, what a morning for this thread. I take it then that a lot of you actually got in, but USC just never sent the email part? Wow. Like I said before though, the postings of the letters on you usc.edu do not match the emails being sent out, so always check that site!

I of course just did and, no surprise, it's empty. And with now seven total reported acceptances, we are right in the ballpark of how many people from here usually get in annually. So, yeah, probably done-so for me. But thanks for redeeming us with the acceptances, everyone else! At least it turned out to be a good year collectively!


----------



## Riki Tiki Tavi (Mar 5, 2018)

hey guys, great to hear from all of you! guess what, i got in too! all that worrying for nothing. little worried about how i’m going to afford, but i’ll cross that bridge later. right now i’m just ecstatic!

but all is not lost kitty girls, we still have one more weekend.


----------



## MacAndEs (Mar 5, 2018)

OK, it just sunk in that I'm actually (maybe) going to USC! 







I'm feeling 22 AF rn!


----------



## snoopdog (Mar 5, 2018)

Congrats to all those accepted! 

For those accepted, did you check the portal just one time today and it happened to have the admissions letter or did you check multiple times and eventually the admissions letter appeared?
Just want to check if it makes sense to check my portal every second like a maniac....


----------



## Johnella18 (Mar 5, 2018)

CONGRATULATIONS EVERYONE! Hope y'all kick ass over there. 

@Septopus7  I'm genuinely sorry it didn't work out for you this time. I wish you all the best in whatever you pursue! I know you're gonna a do great things though, your persistence is admirable and it'll take you far


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 5, 2018)

Septopus7 said:


> Woo boy, what a morning for this thread. I take it then that a lot of you actually got in, but USC just never sent the email part? Wow. Like I said before though, the postings of the letters on you usc.edu do not match the emails being sent out, so always check that site!
> 
> I of course just did and, no surprise, it's empty. And with now seven total reported acceptances, we are right in the ballpark of how many people from here usually get in annually. So, yeah, probably done-so for me. But thanks for redeeming us with the acceptances, everyone else! At least it turned out to be a good year collectively!



Hey!!! You never know! It isn't over yet, so maybe you don't have to count on the acceptance, but there still is a chance? Who knows!


----------



## flamesonthesidemyface (Mar 5, 2018)

snoopdog said:


> Congrats to all those accepted!
> 
> For those accepted, did you check the portal just one time today and it happened to have the admissions letter or did you check multiple times and eventually the admissions letter appeared?
> Just want to check if it makes sense to check my portal every second like a maniac....


Hey! So I checked my email in the middle of the night and saw nothing but just checked the portal because why not and the acceptance was there! 

That being said, I STILL shave not received an email so I think checking the portal routinely is your best bet (even though they seem to be doing this late at night).


----------



## Riki Tiki Tavi (Mar 5, 2018)

flamesonthesidemyface said:


> Hey! So I checked my email in the middle of the night and saw nothing but just checked the portal because why not and the acceptance was there!
> 
> That being said, I STILL shave not received an email so I think checking the portal routinely is your best bet (even though they seem to be doing this late at night).



yeah, they seem to be lagging a bit with the emails. i also just happened to check the portal this morning, after waking up, and there it was. almost couldn’t believe it when i saw it! so make sure to check, check, check away!

i, uh, hope i do get an actual email eventually, though! it probably has a lot of important information.


----------



## Lychee (Mar 5, 2018)

Also randomly checked portal and saw an acceptance letter and never got an email. I'm thrilled! But now also incredibly nervous about finding a way to pay for it. I'd love to connect with anyone who has insight into how USC's financial aid process works.

Congrats to all!


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Mar 5, 2018)

Lychee said:


> Also randomly checked portal and saw an acceptance letter and never got an email. I'm thrilled! But now also incredibly nervous about finding a way to pay for it. I'd love to connect with anyone who has insight into how USC's financial aid process works.
> 
> Congrats to all!



Same and agreed!


----------



## Michel Lichand (Mar 5, 2018)

I just had a very confusing call with the Writing Division.

I had this doubt in the back of my mind: what if this 'academic eligibility' thing is just a 'hey, you can MAYBE get admitted but we just want your documents first' situation? So I called and asked them about that. The woman who answered me said that yes, it is a 'they just need your documents first' situation- which was very deflating, unfortunately (but hey at least I had one full day of thinking I got in)- but then she told me that the department hasn't sent out any decisions yet, which is the part that confused me considering so many of you are saying you got messages.

Anyway. I'm just a bit lost and befuddled?


----------



## Riki Tiki Tavi (Mar 5, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> I just had a very confusing call with the Writing Division.
> 
> I had this doubt in the back of my mind: what if this 'academic eligibility' thing is just a 'hey, you can MAYBE get admitted but we just want your documents first' situation? So I called and asked them about that. The woman who answered me said that yes, it is a 'they just need your documents first' situation- which was very deflating, unfortunately (but hey at least I had one full day of thinking I got in)- but then she told me that the department hasn't sent out any decisions yet, which is the part that confused me considering so many of you are saying you got messages.
> 
> Anyway. I'm just a bit lost and befuddled?



interesting! i just called myself, regarding the deadline for the deposit + scholarships, fellowships, and tas, and the guy on the phone admitted that the emails usually come before the portal changes to the correct decision. he also confirmed, however, that it is totally real, and if your portal decision says you were accepted, you were accepted, so not to worry!

she was probably talking about the emails?


----------



## Michel Lichand (Mar 5, 2018)

Riki Tiki Tavi said:


> interesting! i just called myself, regarding the deadline for the deposit + scholarships, fellowships, and tas, and the guy on the phone admitted that the emails usually come before the portal changes to the correct decision. he also confirmed, however, that it is totally real, and if your portal decision says you were accepted, you were accepted, so not to worry!
> 
> she was probably talking about the emails?



I don't know. Re-reading the academically eligible message certainly seems like I will be given an offer of admission once I prove I can pay tuition, and not that they want my documents 'just in case'.

Also I googled it and people seem to talk about it like it means you're accepted.


----------



## flamesonthesidemyface (Mar 5, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> I just had a very confusing call with the Writing Division.
> 
> I had this doubt in the back of my mind: what if this 'academic eligibility' thing is just a 'hey, you can MAYBE get admitted but we just want your documents first' situation? So I called and asked them about that. The woman who answered me said that yes, it is a 'they just need your documents first' situation- which was very deflating, unfortunately (but hey at least I had one full day of thinking I got in)- but then she told me that the department hasn't sent out any decisions yet, which is the part that confused me considering so many of you are saying you got messages.
> 
> Anyway. I'm just a bit lost and befuddled?


Are you an international student? I’m guessing they just need verification of your undergrad because the education system is different outside the US. 

Now I’m nervous with the decisions thing because my letter makes it pretty clear that I’m admitted and just need to make my deposit? 

And on an unrelated note, I went to SC for undergrad and have been living in LA since graduating in ‘14 so if anyone has questions about USC, LA, or SCA (my undergrad is in Critical Studies), let me know!


----------



## Michel Lichand (Mar 5, 2018)

flamesonthesidemyface said:


> Are you an international student? I’m guessing they just need verification of your undergrad because the education system is different outside the US.



I'm international. I'm gonna provide the documents and we'll see. Wish me luck.


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 5, 2018)

congrats to all the accepted applicants!

did any of them mention anything about financial aid or scholarship awards?   Or was it simply a "we are delighted to inform you you got in" kind of thing.... not to raise false hopes for those who haven't been admitted yet, but I seem to remember there was a separate essay for scholarships that required a whole other level of review, by a committee separate from the admissions committee.... was there any mention of that in the acceptance letters sent so far?

thx!


----------



## Lindsey Robertson (Mar 5, 2018)

Okay, so I didn't get an email, but I logged in to check my portal, and my acceptance letter was there! I'm happy to report that the first emotion I felt was "sincere confusion."

There was no mention of financial aid or scholarship, just instructions on how to confirm my acceptance/intent, and a heads up that I need to give them $300 before June.


----------



## spicystanislaus (Mar 5, 2018)

i called them earlier, they said funding info should be going out within next ~few weeks~ ? not too sure what that means but i too haven't received an email yet.


----------



## JLWilco (Mar 5, 2018)

No e-mail for me either, checked my status on YouSC and found my acceptance letter!  I'm genuinely shocked, I've literally been admitted everywhere I applied (except Brooklyn, still going to interview there).


----------



## StarChild (Mar 5, 2018)

JLWilco said:


> No e-mail for me either, checked my status on YouSC and found my acceptance letter!  I'm genuinely shocked, I've literally been admitted everywhere I applied (except Brooklyn, still going to interview there).


Where are did you apply? 
Congratulations!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 5, 2018)

Congratulations to everyone who’s heard so far! I haven’t gotten a letter/portal notification but I’m hoping I haven’t gotten a rejection because they either haven’t admitted all or are not rejecting until after people accept “in case.” Keep us posted if you start getting your actual letters, and if people, unfortunately, start getting rejections.


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 6, 2018)

Just curious: 

have any of the applicants accepted to Screenwriting this year also applied to other USC film programs for this year as well (and if so, already received both notifications?  if so, at the same time?  different times?)

thanks


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 6, 2018)

Cdemon said:


> Congratulations to everyone who’s heard so far! I haven’t gotten a letter/portal notification but I’m hoping I haven’t gotten a rejection because they either haven’t admitted all or are not rejecting until after people accept “in case.” Keep us posted if you start getting your actual letters, and if people, unfortunately, start getting rejections.



I really don't want to be a Debbie Downer, because It can be somewhat unproductive and deflating to what should be a joyous occasion for many (people are getting into their dream school! Fulfilling their goals, etc!) But I love me some Rachel Dratch, so I'm doing it anyways! 







Last year, there were two weekends in which acceptances were sent out. The last weekend of February, and the first weekend of March. Altogether, about eight or so people reported acceptances. With the cap being 32 a year, that's about 1/4 of the entire class.

This year, about 10 people have reported acceptances. Nearly a third of all applicants. That's actually rather high, which is ironic considering all the fears that NONE of us were being accepted! But to us leftovers, it's also a pretty big sign of what's to come.

With luck, we will know rather soon. But that wasn't the case in 2017 -- it took nearly the entirety of March for everyone else here to get denials. Weeks and weeks of waiting, still hoping for a miracle. And it didn't help us that, up until the week before all the rejections were sent out, the admissions department was still egging us on with promises of "more acceptances are being sent out!" and the like. Many members of the forum called up the school, and they NEVER said what we all were kind of thinking...all the acceptances have been sent, you are almost definetly denied, etc. Honestly, I bet they weren't allowed to say -- easiest way to satisfy a customer is to tell them want they want to hear, right? And we all wanted to hear that there was still a smidgen of hope to latch on to.

But, at the end of the day? I kind of regretted committing so much to that. I was in denial for way too long and, for myself personally, it was not very healthy. Well it's truly impossible to eliminate all hope from the equation (at least for my human brain, trying to argue waitlist and what not), being lead on for weeks about something that had no chance of happening was not at all fun.

So to drop this long winded diatribe and return to the meat of the subject: I am pretty sure all the acceptances have been sent out, and the gap between the two points (acceptances being sent out, and denials being sent out) is all just dead space. But, man, I would love to be proven dead wrong bt ANY of us getting acceptance letters within the next few weeks...would prove that hope is a worthwhile endeavor within the coming days. Which is always nice.


----------



## Cynthia Atuhaire (Mar 6, 2018)

In the past years, did they post the scholarship and programe acceptances in the same letter or do the scholarship acceptances come through later for the accepted students?


----------



## JLWilco (Mar 6, 2018)

Cdemon said:


> Where are did you apply?
> Congratulations!



Thank  you!

I applied to USC, UCLA, Chapman and Brooklyn.  Got Chapman's notification first, but since the application to Brooklyn was such a late start I still have to interview.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 6, 2018)

JLWilco said:


> Thank  you!
> 
> I applied to USC, UCLA, Chapman and Brooklyn.  Got Chapman's notification first, but since the application to Brooklyn was such a late start I still have to interview.


That’s awesome! I hope you have an easy time deciding!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 6, 2018)

Septopus7 said:


> I really don't want to be a Debbie Downer, because It can be somewhat unproductive and deflating to what should be a joyous occasion for many (people are getting into their dream school! Fulfilling their goals, etc!) But I love me some Rachel Dratch, so I'm doing it anyways!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too- don’t worry, I’m not getting my hopes up. I just figure why not stay positive. USC isn’t the only way to make it anyway  we got this!


----------



## Russell Campbell (Mar 6, 2018)

Which portal are people referring to? The slide room portal or the general admission one? I've checked both and haven't seen a decision either way yet? 

I


----------



## snoopdog (Mar 6, 2018)

Cdemon said:


> Me too- don’t worry, I’m not getting my hopes up. I just figure why not stay positive. USC isn’t the only way to make it anyway  we got this!



Totally agree with you. I have not received an acceptance/decision letter yet either.. But I'd like to stay positive as well.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 6, 2018)

Russell Campbell said:


> Which portal are people referring to? The slide room portal or the general admission one? I've checked both and haven't seen a decision either way yet?
> 
> I


You.sc.edu (is my understanding) I haven’t received a letter personally though. I think so far some acceptances have gone out (could be all but who knows). It doesn’t seem rejections have. Best of luck!!!


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 6, 2018)

Russell Campbell said:


> Which portal are people referring to? The slide room portal or the general admission one? I've checked both and haven't seen a decision either way yet?
> 
> I



you.usc.edu/login is where I go to login. You have to register for it with your provided number first, if you haven't. Under there is a tab entitled "Decision Status." If you have a letter, it will be there. If you don't, then you are in limbo with the rest of us.


----------



## Russell Campbell (Mar 6, 2018)

Septopus7 said:


> you.usc.edu/login is where I go to login. You have to register for it with your provided number first, if you haven't. Under there is a tab entitled "Decision Status." If you have a letter, it will be there. If you don't, then you are in limbo with the rest of us.


Just set it up. I'm officially in limbo lol.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 6, 2018)

Russell Campbell said:


> Just set it up. I'm officially in limbo lol.



*YOU.USC.EDU*

_"BEWARE, ALL YE WHO ENTER."_


----------



## StarChild (Mar 6, 2018)

Septopus7 said:


> *YOU.USC.EDU*
> 
> _"BEWARE, ALL YE WHO ENTER."_


Yay limbo party!


----------



## Russell Campbell (Mar 6, 2018)

Cdemon said:


> Yay limbo party!



I had my interviews with Columbia and AFI within the past couple weeks and have literally spent the entire time since questioning everything I said in them, wondering if I could have said more. And now other people are str8 up getting accepted to SC... I haven't felt this much anxiety since I was in the military.

Literally about to go on a cabernet and xanax diet until this whole thing gets sorted out.


----------



## DamienA (Mar 6, 2018)

Russell Campbell said:


> I had my interviews with Columbia and AFI within the past couple weeks and have literally spent the entire time since questioning everything I said in them, wondering if I could have said more. And now other people are str8 up getting accepted to SC... I haven't felt this much anxiety since I was in the military.
> 
> Literally about to go on a cabernet and xanax diet until this whole thing gets sorted out.



Hey, you're doing well. Interviews to multiple places means you're doing well. For me, I saw someone post about their acceptance letter and checked mine and saw none. I returned later and there it was, so it is batched out. I cannot speak for AFI because I've never applied there, but I've applied to Columbia twice and I know from both spreadsheets and different staff members who I've spoken to that they do "on occasion" batch out the acceptance letters.

Best of luck. And congrats on the interviews!


----------



## Riki Tiki Tavi (Mar 6, 2018)

hey guys, do you think it’s a good idea to start a different thread for everyone who’s been admitted, to talk about financing, housing, maybe connecting to find some roommates? i wouldn’t want to clog this place up with all of that when people are still hanging in there!


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 6, 2018)

Riki Tiki Tavi said:


> hey guys, do you think it’s a good idea to start a different thread for everyone who’s been admitted, to talk about financing, housing, maybe connecting to find some roommates? i wouldn’t want to clog this place up with all of that when people are still hanging in there!



That's what people did last year, so I don't see why not! Leave us to wallow in our malease and anxiety -- you cool kids have actual important things to discuss! Of course, expect many of us to be eavesdropping in wistfully, like so:


----------



## StarChild (Mar 6, 2018)

Russell Campbell said:


> I had my interviews with Columbia and AFI within the past couple weeks and have literally spent the entire time since questioning everything I said in them, wondering if I could have said more. And now other people are str8 up getting accepted to SC... I haven't felt this much anxiety since I was in the military.
> 
> Literally about to go on a cabernet and xanax diet until this whole thing gets sorted out.


Cabernet and Xanax sound about right to me!


----------



## Chris15789 (Mar 6, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> Would it be okay for me to send you a private message with some questions?


Yea for sure!


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey guys (and gals -- I use that word very informally, apologies), but I created this separate thread in order to do something I've considered for a while: releasing my USC application samples to the world (a.k.a. you guys) to judge. I also opened up the forum for if anyone else would like to share their material too. If any of you would be so kind as to read my work and let me know what you think (negative is totally fine, and I would argue more important than positive in this particular instance), I would be so, so grateful. Thanks! 

Critique My Application Material (And Share Yours Too, If Willing)


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 7, 2018)

@those who got in, congratulations :') if any are still lurking around the forum, would you be willing to share a line or two from your cv and creative portfolio, just to get the gist of it? Each year (2) I feel like i puke on a pdf file that I pass as a cv and creative portfolio


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 7, 2018)

So to the people who found out they were accepted through the you.usc.edu portal: did you ever end up getting the official email? If not...that's certainly weird.


----------



## JLWilco (Mar 7, 2018)

I did, ironically the day after I checked the portal and around 2am as predicted


----------



## Michel Lichand (Mar 7, 2018)

Chris15789 said:


> Yea for sure!



I did send one... on Monday. Sorry for not waiting!


----------



## Lindsey Robertson (Mar 7, 2018)

Riki Tiki Tavi said:


> hey guys, do you think it’s a good idea to start a different thread for everyone who’s been admitted, to talk about financing, housing, maybe connecting to find some roommates? i wouldn’t want to clog this place up with all of that when people are still hanging in there!


Yes, I am already getting anxious about money -- and I already live in LA, so am happy to make recommendations/keep my ears open for anyone looking for roommates!


----------



## FirstTimer (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi all! Congrats to everybody who's received letters from USC. Question: did they give you guys a date by which you need to accept or decline your offers? Just curious since I'm wondering if they're gonna wait to see if some folks decline before sending out more acceptances.

Chapman, for example, is asking admitted students to decide in 14 days. But who knows, maybe USC's already sent out everything they're gonna send, other than waitlists...


----------



## Lindsey Robertson (Mar 7, 2018)

FirstTimer said:


> Hi all! Congrats to everybody who's received letters from USC. Question: did they give you guys a date by which you need to accept or decline your offers? Just curious since I'm wondering if they're gonna wait to see if some folks decline before sending out more acceptances.
> 
> Chapman, for example, is asking admitted students to decide in 14 days. But who knows, maybe USC's already sent out everything they're gonna send, other than waitlists...



No word on when we need to accept, I don't think, but we need to send in our deposit by mid-April.


----------



## DamienA (Mar 9, 2018)

Guys don't fear rejections please, there's always the waitlist. And I can tell you for certainty a few people here have been crossadmitted to schools and may decide to not elect for USC.


----------



## spicystanislaus (Mar 9, 2018)

hello friends

just made this one for all the accepted folk to simultaneously freak out/combust about money and uprooting their lives to move to LA 

2018 Accepted for USC MFA Screenwriting


----------



## Chris15789 (Mar 9, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> I did send one... on Monday. Sorry for not waiting!


Sorry I'll check, not too familiar with this site and don't get updates!


----------



## StacyJan (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello everyone! Just discovered this forum as I anxiously wait in limbo with the rest of you...


----------



## mariamd (Mar 13, 2018)

StacyJan said:


> Hello everyone! Just discovered this forum as I anxiously wait in limbo with the rest of you...



Same here. I know at this point it's a 99.99% chance it's gonna be a rejection. But I just need the closure!


----------



## StacyJan (Mar 13, 2018)

mariamd said:


> Same here. I know at this point it's a 99.99% chance it's gonna be a rejection. But I just need the closure!


Same! I’d rather already know that I was rejected. I’m a big girl, I can take it.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 13, 2018)

Last year we didn't get any rejection letters until March 24, so it will likely be a while until we hear anything...


----------



## StacyJan (Mar 13, 2018)

Septopus7 said:


> Last year we didn't get any rejection letters until March 24, so it will likely be a while until we hear anything...


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## StacyJan (Mar 13, 2018)

StacyJan said:


> Good to know, thanks!


On the upside, the 24th is only a little over a week away.


----------



## Cynthia Atuhaire (Mar 14, 2018)

Has anyone received a scholarship?


----------



## StarChild (Mar 18, 2018)

Septopus7 said:


> Last year we didn't get any rejection letters until March 24, so it will likely be a while until we hear anything...


Thanks!!! 

Where’s the group that you’re posting app materials in again?


----------



## Chris W (Mar 18, 2018)

Cdemon said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Where’s the group that you’re posting app materials in again?



Critique My Application Material (And Share Yours Too, If Willing)


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 19, 2018)

Looks like I am the first bearer of bad news this year, but you all should check the portal. No email (weird they are having such a delay on those this year), but my rejection letter has been sitting there since Saturday, so I imagine most went out over the weekend.


----------



## mm70 (Mar 19, 2018)

So weird. Still nothing in my mailbox....


----------



## mariamd (Mar 19, 2018)

Nothing in my portal yet. But I have lost all hope! Will be applying to programs in the UK... don't want to sit around for another year.


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 20, 2018)

@Septopus7 I'm sorry to hear that! I really was rooting for you! You are so dedicated and thoughtful! It's not the end of the road though. There are tons of different ways to make it work!

Anyone been waitlisted?


----------



## Teddy (Mar 20, 2018)

I was also rejected. I checked the portal yesterday and the letter was dated 3/17. They also sent me an email at 3:51 this morning telling me the decision was available.

The letter said I wasn't admitted and then said,
"Nonetheless, the School of Cinematic Arts faculty recommended that you continue to build your portfolio and reapply for a future semester."

I'm curious as to whether they tell everybody this or if the faculty actually recommends a group of people reapply...


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 20, 2018)

Teddy said:


> I was also rejected. I checked the portal yesterday and the letter was dated 3/17. They also sent me an email at 3:51 this morning telling me the decision was available.
> 
> The letter said I wasn't admitted and then said,
> "Nonetheless, the School of Cinematic Arts faculty recommended that you continue to build your portfolio and reapply for a future semester."
> ...



alas, it's just a form letter, which is apparently the same or identical for all rejection letters by Cinematic Arts


----------



## Teddy (Mar 20, 2018)

Frankie Bones said:


> alas, it's just a form letter, which is apparently the same or identical for all rejection letters by Cinematic Arts



Yeah, I figured. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## SavSolo (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi all, new to the forum. Has anyone been waitlisted yet? I haven't received anything in my portal or email about a rejection. Just wondering. Holding out my last bit of hope *sigh*. Congrats to everyone who's been accpeted though!


----------



## cjpsmith (Mar 22, 2018)

Got the email to check this morning. Rejection letter dated 3/20.


----------



## snoopdog (Mar 22, 2018)

cjpsmith said:


> Got the email to check this morning. Rejection letter dated 3/20.


same here


----------



## FirstTimer (Mar 22, 2018)

Aaand same!


----------



## K.Sun (Mar 22, 2018)

Does anyone know when is the date that if we don't hear if we're admitted to Fall by this date, we will have to go in Spring?


----------



## FirstTimer (Mar 22, 2018)

K.Sun said:


> Does anyone know when is the date that if we don't hear if we're admitted to Fall by this date, we will have to go in Spring?



That's for Production. I don't think Screenwriters have a spring application.


----------



## K.Sun (Mar 22, 2018)

FirstTimer said:


> That's for Production. I don't think Screenwriters have a spring application.


Oh i see


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 22, 2018)

@K.Sun Have you been waitlisted for Screenwriting?


----------



## K.Sun (Mar 22, 2018)

GoAndLoveSomeMore said:


> @K.Sun Have you been waitlisted for Screenwriting?


No my bad. I'm in production


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 24, 2018)

Anyone’s portal go completely blank? That’s all I have this morning!


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Mar 26, 2018)

Anyone out there still not receive a decision?


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Apr 3, 2018)

I don't mean to pester anyone, but I still haven't received anything! Anyone else in the same boat?


----------

